# Regions



## Dan O (Oct 24, 2011)

I signed up for a credit card and will get 6000 points once I use it. The promotion said that I could use the points for a round trip ticked (I think it said RT) in one region. How does that work? I'd be leaving from Los Angeles. Could I go as far as say Denver or would that be two regions? I guess I am asking how the regions work.

Dan


----------



## Ryan (Oct 24, 2011)

There is a map on the AGR website:

https://amtrakguestrewards.com/zonemap


----------



## PRR 60 (Oct 24, 2011)

Dan O said:


> I signed up for a credit card and will get 6000 points once I use it. The promotion said that I could use the points for a round trip ticked (I think it said RT) in one region. How does that work? I'd be leaving from Los Angeles. Could I go as far as say Denver or would that be two regions? I guess I am asking how the regions work.
> 
> Dan


LA to Denver is one region (zone). An AGR coach ticket costs 5,500 points each way. Round trip is 11,000 points.


----------



## Dan O (Oct 24, 2011)

Ryan said:


> There is a map on the AGR website:
> 
> https://amtrakguestrewards.com/zonemap



Thanks. Denver appears to be in both West and Central regions so I wasn't sure.


----------



## Dan O (Oct 24, 2011)

PRR 60 said:


> Dan O said:
> 
> 
> > I signed up for a credit card and will get 6000 points once I use it. The promotion said that I could use the points for a round trip ticked (I think it said RT) in one region. How does that work? I'd be leaving from Los Angeles. Could I go as far as say Denver or would that be two regions? I guess I am asking how the regions work.
> ...


Okay. Maybe I read it wrong. Thanks for the info. I will have to charge more things on this credit card.

Many thanks again,

Dan


----------



## Ryan (Oct 25, 2011)

Dan O said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > There is a map on the AGR website:
> ...


Yes, the border cities can be in either zone.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 25, 2011)

Dan O said:


> I signed up for a credit card and will get 6000 points once I use it. The promotion said that I could use the points for a round trip ticked (I think it said RT) in one region.


The 6,000 point is for a Northeast regional ticket, which are 3,000 AGR points each way. It's just like the airlines saying you get a free ticket for 25,000 miles, but it is (semi) hard to find a free seat for 25,000 miles!






As said, LA to Denver is one zone. It is 5,500 each way per person for coach, 15,000 points each way for a roomette for either 1 or 2 people, or 20,000 points each way for a bedroom for either 1 or 2 people!



(Roomettes and bedrooms also include all meals [in the Dining Car] and rail fare and of course the room.)

Keep using your AGR MasterCard and you will soon be up to those levels! I use mine for everything, but mostly for "luxuries" like food and gas and "necessary items" like Amtrak travel - and earn 1,000-2,000 AGR points *PER MONTH*!


----------



## Dan O (Oct 25, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> Dan O said:
> 
> 
> > I signed up for a credit card and will get 6000 points once I use it. The promotion said that I could use the points for a round trip ticked (I think it said RT) in one region.
> ...


Thank you very much. I will use it regularly. Hope to get enough to make it to say Denver and back.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Oct 25, 2011)

If you get impatient, you could also buy points at the AGR website.......


----------



## Lazy Z (Oct 25, 2011)

Dan O said:


> I signed up for a credit card and will get 6000 points once I use it. The promotion said that I could use the points for a round trip ticked (I think it said RT) in one region. How does that work? I'd be leaving from Los Angeles. Could I go as far as say Denver or would that be two regions? I guess I am asking how the regions work.
> 
> Dan


Dan-maybe you are getting a r/t voucher AND 6,000 points? I got points and a voucher from one of the cards I signed up for...just a thought...


----------



## Dan O (Oct 26, 2011)

Lazy Z said:


> Dan-maybe you are getting a r/t voucher AND 6,000 points? I got points and a voucher from one of the cards I signed up for...just a thought...


That would be very nice. I guess I will see soon.

thanks,

Dan


----------



## gatelouse (Oct 26, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> Keep using your AGR MasterCard and you will soon be up to those levels! I use mine for everything, but mostly for "luxuries" like food and gas and "necessary items" like Amtrak travel - and earn 1,000-2,000 AGR points *PER MONTH*!


That was hilarious!! Well said, well said.


----------



## Dan O (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey, I got 12,000 points so I can make it to Denver and back. Not sure where I will go but someplace next summer. Does it make a difference when you use AGR points if you get low or not so low bucket? Do you use more points if you happen to get high bucket?

Dan


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 28, 2011)

That's the great thing about AGR awards (compared to airlines)!





As long as there is a seat or room available on the train, and no matter what it "costs (to pay for)", it is your's for the same amount of AGR points!



(It doesn't matter if you would be paying $200 or $900, it's still the same points!)

On one trip a few years ago, of the 4 trains I took, I got the *VERY LAST* room on 2 of the trains! And I still paid the same amount of points!


----------



## AlanB (Oct 28, 2011)

When I booked my travel for the Gathering, I did so back around March or April. I got the very last Bedroom on both the Lake Shore & the Zephyr at that time. There were still roomettes left, but once they were done with my bookings there were no Bedrooms left on either train on that date.


----------

